

Ask HN: Developers, how do you like your wireframes? - waterhole

Wireframes are delivered from designers to developers for them to code the product. How do you developers like your wireframes to make it easiest for you to understand?<p>Note: Wireframes are typically grayscale designs that communicate the UI structure and flow. They are NOT visual mockups intended to communicate graphical art, effects, colors, typography and etc.<p>1. UI sketches with paper and pencil<p>2. Digital wireframe document with the sketchy line look<p>3. Digital wireframe document with annotations<p>4. Digital wireframe document without annotations<p>5. Click-through prototype of the UI screens
======
magpie3d
It would depend on how 'raw' the wireframes are. If they are early prototypes
that don't necessarily represent the finished artwork, then the simplest
digital form for you to produce would probably do the job. Producing a
clickable prototype would be extra effort on your part, and probably not
neccessary for most developers (if you're pitching to a client, that may be a
different story). Anything that gets the main functionality down in a form
that represents the look that you want to achieve should be fine for most
devs. When it comes to finished artwork, I tend to like PSD files, with any
effect layers merged down, so it's easy to slice it up and produce the final
files for output.

